# Hey boys, I hear you want to see destinations.



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Well, who am I to deny you such things?

https://uberpeople.net/threads/my-g...-exclusive-★how-to-open-destinations★.210381/


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

.
LOL 
After going through those 13 steps for each trip, I could have completed a days driving and got back home and started drinking beer.
Meanwhile, after so much farting around your 'phone is dead.
.


----------

